# What breed is this



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I was told these a German Monks, But I can not find any information on them.

Thank you all

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Well we have here a pigeon that is called by at least 2 different names some are called SOUTH GERMAN MONKS,and other people call them SAXON MONKS,and there is also a SOUTH GERMAN CLEAN-LEGGED MONK variety...........They originated in south Germany about 200 or more years ago * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I here them referred to as Saxon Monks most of the time  Very pretty birds! I love the black one!


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Old thred ,but these are crested saxon monks. The crests DQ them from any shows. Look at my saxon monks for a proper looking bird.

They are still very nice birds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Startail Fan said:


> Old thred ,but these are crested saxon monks. The crests DQ them from any shows. *Look at my saxon monks for a proper looking **bird.*
> 
> They are still very nice birds.


Hi! Where do I find pictures of your birds? I couldn't find any albums on your profile


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh...hehe...sorry....look here for pics of my birds

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/new-saxon-monks-42869.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Startail Fan said:


> Oh...hehe...sorry....look here for pics of my birds
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/new-saxon-monks-42869.html


Beautiful birds! I love that black fantail


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------

